# Error starting program userenv.dll not found



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hello tech guys,
Why was a required file, userenv.dll not found on my computer? I tried to restore the system to an earlier date, like you advised someone else with the same problem, but that doesn't seem to work. I have a compaq fp745a that uses Millenium 2000. Is that enough information for you to help me? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Did you install or uninstall anything just before the problem appeared for the first time?

And what program are you trying to start?


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hi Blue Zee,
Good question. Yes, I installed a program that is supposed to find all the problems on your computer and correct them. I got nervous about it because it reminded me of the spyware virus of which I fell victim not long ago, so I trashed everything related to it on a file search at the last minute. Another thing is that I now have an icon on my desktop that says "1 click answers". I think it is the icon to the program that I downloaded, then sent to the trashcan. When I click on it, the same message appears about useren.dll. What do I do now?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
If you didn't uninstall the program using their uninstall method..remnants of the program can remain.
Can you Right click the icon and delete?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Suggest you reinstall that software again and use Add/Remove Programs to uninstall it.

If that doesn't help, although it should, you may also want to try this MS tool:

Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

Good luck,

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

And if the above is successful, do a thorough cleanup with CCleaner.

Read about it here:

http://www.ccleaner.com/

I recommend the Slim build, English only, no toolbar, that you can get here:

http://www.ccleaner.com/download/builds.aspx

Download, install and launch.

By default it will open the Cleaner section.

Tick all items under the Windows and Applications tabs and hit the "Run Cleaner" button.

When it finishes cleaning reboot IMMEDIATELY (this is a MUST!).

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Yes, that worked to remove the icon from my desktop. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Glad to read you're out of trouble.

Please tag this thread as solved using the forum tools.

Cheers,

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hi Blue Zee,
I was able to remove 1-click answers from my desktop, but I'm having trouble with the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. One step says to find and run msicuu.exe file. Well, I can find it, but I can't run it from the search. I clicked on the program Windows Installer CleanUp Utility in the download box to open it, and first it installed itself, then after reading more instructions, I did it again, and it uninstalled itself. I just restarted the computer and I still have the startup error message about userenv.dll file not found. Should I try the thorough cleanup with CCleaner now like you suggested earlier? Sorry I don't understand these things well. Can you continue to help me?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

IMHO, you should reinstall the software (1-click Answers?), reboot and then uninstall through Add/Remove Programs.

After that and if the error message disappears, as it should, run CCleaner.

If the above doesn't work we'll take a look at the Windows Install Cleanup.

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hi Blue Zee,

Are you still there? I'm going to purchase that CCleaner next like you suggested when I get the money. But for now, I have more questions.

I think that the program that I downloaded and removed incorrectly wasn't one-click answers. It was starware. It reminded me of spyware, and I panicked. Is it too late to get back my startup mechanism that I removed when I deleted one-click answers from my computer? I see on their website a way to remove it, but I want to know what you say.

Other concerns: Firefox wants to download protection packages, one of at least failed. And I'm seeing other errors too in the script, SHELL32.dll, and OE0187BFF775B4, and it stiil freezes and once turned itself off. I fear that it is going to crash, and that I'll lose everything I've saved on my computer. Will I lose my data when I purchase and download the CCleaner?

Sorry for being so slow about all this.

Inbred


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

CCleaner is *free* to install and use.

Starware is a browser toolbar that many people consider adware.

To fully uninstall it you need HJT and the help of the security experts that you will find here:

http://forums.techguy.org/54-security/

TSG rules do not allow me to help you on that issue, so please post there for full support.

With that help I'm almost sure many of the error messages and problems you have will go away.

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hi again Blue Zee,
I tried to download the windows cleaner and the slim CCleaner, but I haven't been able to get them to help me. The windows cleaner description is too technical for me to understand, and I'm sure I'm not doing it right. And the CCleaner that you recommended doesn't open or appear on my downloads list, and I can't find the icon for it on my desktop where I need to begin. Is it because I can't download anything anymore since I removed the other program incorrectly? What do I do now?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

But did you download it or not?

Did you see a File Download security warning: Run - Save - Cancel?

If you did, to which folder was the file downloaded?

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Blue Zee,
You're right. CCleaner hadn't downloaded at all. But I just downloaded it, and ran it, then reboot the computer immediately like you told me to do. I still get the error box about userenv.dll though. What do I do now?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Start > Run > type MSCONFIG > press Enter > Startup tab

Post here the entries found under this tab.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi " Why was a required file, userenv.dll not found on my computer?"
Try downloading new dll file.
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?userenv
Download to desktop..unzip.
Save to C:\winnit\system32

You nay need to register new dll file.
start>run
Type
cmd
Type
regsvr32 userenv.dll
Press Enter.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

inbred,

Please right-click "My Computer", select "Properties" and tell us what is written under "System".

Thanks,

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi good question.
Dll file should be installed in..
Windows 95/98/ME: C:\Windows\System
Windows NT/2000:	C:\WINNT\System32
Windows XP:	C:\Windows\System32


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Hi,

Your post called my attention to _"I have a compaq fp745a that uses *Millenium 2000*."_

Zee


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

My WinME doesn't have a file named userenv.dll which is probably related to a Limewire download. This thread (see link) may be helpful.

http://www.computing.net/windowsme/wwwboard/forum/46352.html

Ben.


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Under system configuration utility, startup tab, it says lots of things:

Uniblue Registry Booster
ScanRegistry
TaskMonitor
PCHealth
SystemTray
LoadPowerProfile
Hidserv
PCTVOICE
WCOLOREAL
WorksFUD
Microsoft Works Portfolio
Microsoft Works Update Detection
Digital Dashboard
CPQEASYACC
EACLEAN
CPQBootPerfDB
PRISMSVR.EXE
avast!Web Scanner
My Web Search Bar
HPSoftware Update
TkBellExe
ashMaiSv
LoadPowerProfile
SchedulingAgent
StateMgr
ScardSvr
Compaq_RBA
MOSearch
MDM7
avast!
KB891711
WUSB54v4
KB918547
Cal reminder shortcut
Inicio de Microsoft Office
HP Digital Imaging Monitor
1-Click Answers


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Hi Blue Zee,
Under Computer properties, I don't see System, but I do see View Resources. I that's what you mean, here it is:

System timer
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Programmable interrupt controller
S3 Graphics ProSavage Compaq
ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (Setting03)
COmmunications Portt (COM1)
Accton EN1207D Series PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (Setting 05)
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
System CMOS/real time clock
SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
SoundMAX integrated Digital Audio
HSP56 WDM Device
ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (Setting 10)
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host COntroller (There are two of these with setting 10)
ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (Setting 11)
PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Numeric data processor
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (setting 14)
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
VIA Bus Master PCI IDE controller (setting 15)
Secondary IDE controller (Dual fifo)

I hope this is the information that you requested.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Right-click My Computer > Properties > General tab... 

From quickly reading your startup entries you do have a lot of clutter.

Start by UNTICKING the entry called 1-Click Answers, click OK and restart.

Will take a look at all the other entries later, must leave for now.

Back soon.

Zee


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi minimum needed at startup..Win ME.
ScanRegistry.
SystemTray.
StateMgr.
LoadPowerProfile.
Anti-virus.
Firewall.
PcHealth [maybe]
Check.
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

And adding a few more details:

Uniblue Registry Booster
Uninstall through Add/Remove Programs, registry tools are a system hazard rather than an useful tool.

WorksFUD
Not necessary, often infrequently run tasks that can be run manually.

Microsoft Works Portfolio
See this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/280779

Microsoft Works Update Detection
Optional but not required you can update manually

Digital Dashboard
Optional.

CPQBootPerfDB
Optional, usually not needed.

My Web Search Bar
Uninstall in Add/Remove Programs, if not there UNTICK this entry and delete the folder C:\Program Files\MYWEBSEARCH\

TkBellExe
Scheduler for RealOne Player, UNTICK

MDM7
Machine Debug Manager, not necessary, UNTICK

1-Click Answers 
UNTICK

Of course the bare minimum is mentioned above, but some of those you have may be useful.

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Dear loved Blue Zee,
Thanks to your patience and persistence, my problem is solved!!!!! Thank you very much! I deeply appreciate your help!
Sincerely,
Inbred


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Great news...

But what solved it?

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Well, hold on, it may not be altogether solved yet. Since I didn't find anything to unclick under My Computer, properties, and in the general tab, I went to where I did find those things you mentioned to unclick: run, MSCONFIG; and there I unchecked the the clutter you suggested I unclick. But now I have another error sign appearing when I start my computer that says, "System COnfiguration Utility: You are using the Selective Startup for troubleshooting your system." Can you continue to guide me Blue Zee? Appreciate it.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I suggest you check the check box in that window and click OK.

Zee


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

A very useful tool for this is WinPatrol Free:

http://www.winpatrol.com/download.html

Much more robust than MSCONFIG and lets you control loads of features.

Zee


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Blue Zee, 
I have Scotty on patrol now.
I just tried to download 1-click answers again, but I can't. I got the message about the userenv.dll files not found again. So I haven't recovered it yet. What advice to you have now for me?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

inbred said:


> ...I just tried to download 1-click answers again....


Why?


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Because I think it could be useful and convenient in my reading online. Should I avoid it?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

inbred said:


> ... Should I avoid it?


I thought that was obvious...


----------



## inbred (May 23, 2007)

Well, not to me. Thanks for your help, Blue Zee. You've been great!
Inbred


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Thanks.

Let me explain a little bit more, so that you may understand why you shouldn't install 1-Click Answers in your Win9x system.

This error message is quite common and the Answers.com team gave this reply to an email support request that I've read somewhere on the internet:

_"Thank you for contacting Answers.com.
The error message you're receiving is because you're running Windows 98.
A few months ago Microsoft ended support the Windows 98 operating system.
When this occurred, Answers.com along with most computer software companies discontinued their support for software on Windows 98.
We are looking into alternatives for Windows 98 users.

One alternative is to check out the Firefox browser. With Firefox, you can retrieve some of your Alt-clicking abilities with the 1-Click Answers extension.
This way when you're browsing on-line you can Alt-click a word or topic and still get answers from Answers.com."
_

Therefore if you want to keep using that "tool", install Firefox:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

And then the extension, as explained here:

http://www.answers.com/main/product_info.jsp#ff_tab

Hope this helps a little more.

Cheers,

Zee


----------

